
Node v4.1.1 (Stable) released - chikh
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v4.1.1/
======
voaie
Well, I think the title should be changed to "Node v4.1.1 (Stable _channel
/branch_) released", just like what Google Chrome does without misleading.

~~~
chikh
According to [https://nodejs.org/en/blog/](https://nodejs.org/en/blog/) they
differentiate releases by stable, unstable and maintenance. So I think it a
deal of terminology.

